
A New Algorithm to Attack Art Fraud - prakash
http://spectrum.ieee.org/computing/software/a-new-algorithm-to-attack-art-fraud
======
Ezra
There was a good popularization of this (or similar) technology on NOVA
Science Now: <http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/nova/sciencenow/0302/02.html>

Definitely cool stuff.

That different artists have "signature" styles seems trivially obvious; it's
interesting that nobody was able to analyze paintings rigorously enough to
reliably apply this in the past.

Though I do worry about its accuracy. Picasso, for instance, painted in a
number of vastly different styles over his career. It'd be interesting, and
somewhat surprising, if his brushstroke signature was the same throughout his
long career.

